# Gold Medal Pets Formula 30 with Cardoplex 2



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Medal-Formula-Car ... B000P0X9QC

My mom has this stuff that she uses on my dog sometimes when his skin is dry and flaky. Before I go buy Humilac for Diggory's skin, I was wondering if this was safe to try on him? The ingredients are listed on the amazon site.

I would obviously use just one spray as it is made for dogs instead of small animals.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Any suggestions? I see that the one I have has much more ingredients than Humilac does... the only thing I think I would worry about is the different fragrances. I'd hate to have him aggravated because of it. 

Humilac doesn't cost a lot. Just say the word and I'll order that instead of using this stuff.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Without doing any research on any of the ingredients, I'd personally be kind of wary just because of such a long list of ingredients. All of those things may have been tested and proven to be safe on dogs, but there's no way of knowing whether it'd be safe for something so much smaller and different, like a hedgehog, even with only one spray.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Personally, I would just go with Humilac. It's known to work really well for most hedgehogs. I can't say for sure whether this other one would be harmful, and I also can't say that it wouldn't be. The fact that it's intended to be washed off suggests there's stuff in it that could potentially be an irritant, especially given that hedgehogs are more sensitive to these things than dogs. I looked up all of the ingredients in Humilac before getting it, and it's pretty much all moisturizer/humecant type ingredients. Humilac does have a smell - it's kind of this weird sweet smell when you spray it, which completely disappears once the stuff dries. Archimedes really enjoys getting sprayed and has never reacted to the smell (positively or negatively; it's like it just doesn't exist for him).


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Okay I think I will order humilac when I get paid friday. Hopefully diggy can stand a few more nights of scratching. When I searched Humilac I saw two kinds. One by the Vibrac brand and one that seemed to just say humilac. Which one do I order?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

They're probably both the same, just different containers or something. The one I have is definitely Vibrac (little blue rectangle says "Vibrac Animal Health"). I ordered it from Amazon, and I know PetCo and Petsmart also have it. Since the Vibrac one is easily available, you might as well go with that.

http://www.amazon.com/Virbac-2508-Humil ... 247&sr=1-1

http://www.petco.com/product/109601/Vir ... Redirect=1

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... d=11875661


----------



## timmerlee (Mar 13, 2012)

I received the Humilac from Amazon today. I was surprised that it has a strong odor - this did not bother your hedgie?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Like I mentioned a few posts back - my experience has been that the smell isn't unpleasant, kind of strong if you spray a lot of it, but it clears quickly and goes away once the stuff dries. Archimedes has never reacted to the smell at all. I'm sure some hedgehogs would be bothered by it, it would depend on their sensitivity to that particular scent, but it's not by any means something that's sure to bother them, particularly since it doesn't leave a lingering smell on them. Hopefully yours doesn't mind it!


----------



## Matty munster (Apr 25, 2012)

I've just brought some Humilac for my hedgehog, how do you use it? Do you just spray and leave it? Or do add it to warm water and rinse it over him?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Just spray it and leave it. Part the quills a little if possible so it can get to the skin more easily. A few sprays at a time isn't as effective as a lot of them - enough to dampen the quills a bit. Avoid the face and visor quills.


----------



## Matty munster (Apr 25, 2012)

Brilliant thanks! Will give you and update in a few days!


----------

